# Verly Large L Shaped computer desk help.



## cheisler8504 (Mar 5, 2010)

How is it going everyone? This is my first time to this forum, and I'm wanting to start off with something BIG. Something useful. Besides, I learn best when I jump into something head first. I've done ALOT of homework, but I do need help with my plan. And the other problem I have run into is trying to find some plywood that's 6'x9' localy. I'll use 3x8 or 4x8 sheets If I have to and if I do, how would I make it look seamless or is that a too much to ask? I would like to use birch. 

The help I'm looking for is "How would you do this?" like what type of joints would you use, trimming, ect ect. Also, if anyone here uses sketch-up, and wants too look at the design, then please don't hesitate to ask. I'll send you a file with both complete and with all the pieces apart so that you an see what I'm doing wrong. I'm not too sure how strong this is, and If i can get by in different places with thinner panels to make it lighter. It's would be nice I can make this disassemble so It can be moved out of the room. 

Here are a picture of my design. I used Google sketch up. The big gap on the long side of the desk is there so that I don't cover up a window. Also, the long side is the actual length of the wall in the room this is being place in ~-2"


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd treat it as cabinet components. Several pedestals & back/end panels 2 work surfaces then the vertical storage components on the worksurface


----------



## LadyoftheRavens (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with mdlbldrmatt135, Do it in sections then it will be easier to take apart and move and also easier to build. 

If you take a look at my pictures in the Project Showcase
at the 2 new projects. The cabinets were built as three separate pieces and once the shop owner confirms the plans the unit will have an upper set of cabinets similar to what you have in your design where the tv/computer screen is displayed. 

From my perspective I'd suggest building it as two separate desks the seam where the two would meet would not be very noticeable unless the floor was slightly not level.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that there should be two seperate pieces as they are built. If you desire you can bolt them together where they meet and that will help with solidity and will keep the crack to a minimum. I built my computer desk as an L (not nearly so large as yours) and bolted the two pieces together. On mine one piece does not even have any seperate support at one end.

George


----------



## jriffel (May 13, 2009)

I see four pieces. 1) The main desk bottom, 2) the shelves above the computer, 3) the workspace with drawers below it, 4) and the paper/letter shelf at the very right end. Otherwise you will have to build and finish it in-place. Moving the larger sections will be very difficult if you have fewer sections. I suspect that you don't have an extremely wide (and tall) doorway to get this through.

The design looks very functional, I look forward to seeing pictures of the project during and finished in-place.


----------



## cheisler8504 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm getting really excited to build this thing and got the go ahead from my higher in command . Yes, moving the sections will be VERY difficult, and I'm going to have to assemble it in the room. The hallways leading to the room isn't very big, and trying to move a 6'6" filing cabinet is going to be impossible without damage to the finish. My problem right now is trying to figure out what type of joins to use for that section of the desk, that will remain strong and allow me to disassemble it in the future. This is my first house, and I'd like to buy a bigger one in a few years. So, I do need to be able to disassemble it. 

Anyone have a type of joint that I can use that's strong. The bottom section is going to loaded with LOTS of paper. It's going to need to support alot of weight.

Also, I will try to document as much as I can, and show everyone. Just be ready for LOTS of questions from me in the future.  Don't worry, I know how to use the search function on the forums.


----------

